# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Biệt thự nghỉ dưỡng ViVa Sealinks Phan Thiết 8 người lớn 4 trẻ em giá khuyến mãi

## phanvinh88

*Căn biệt thự đẳng cấp 5 sao với 3 phòng ngủ có sức chứa đến 12 người tại khu nghỉ mát SeaLinks City sẽ là của riêng bạn và những người thân yêu trong kỳ nghỉ sắp tới.*



*Ưu điểm:*
*- Giá đặc biệt :2.750.000vnđ cho biệt thự nghỉ dưỡng 3 phòng ngủ (từ thứ 2 đến thứ 5).
- Thiết kế biệt thự với nội thất sang trọng, đầy đủ tiện nghi.
- Biệt thự cao cấp, khuôn viên rộng rãi, thoáng mát, có garage để xe ô tô.
- Nhà bếp set-up đầy đủ trang thiết bị, gia vị đáp ứng nhu cầu nấu nướng và tổ chức tiệc.
- Bao gồm 03 phòng ngủ, phù hợp cho số lượng: 8 người lớn và 04 trẻ em.
- An ninh bảo vệ 24/24
- Khách hàng được miễn phí sử dụng: Truyền hình cáp, wifi, điện, nước.*

*Điều kiện:*
*- Giá dành cho thành viên ViVa*
*- Phụ thu:
• Người lớn: 300,000đ/người nhưng không quá 2 người
• Trẻ em (dưới 12 tuổi) :200,000đ/ người nhưng không quá 2 trẻ em. 
• Thứ 6 – 7 – CN phụ thu: 1.400.000 VNĐ/ đêm.
-Chưa bao gồm phí hồ bơi
- Đặt phòng trước ít nhất 7 ngày và thanh toán trong vòng 2 ngày sau khi đặt để giữ booking.
- Trường hợp thay đổi lịch đã đặt, khách hàng phải thông báo cho Cty ViVa trước 7 ngày (và không giải quyết quá 2 lần thay đổi).

Những tiện nghi sang trọng của biệt thự cùng các dịch vụ tiện ích bậc nhất của resort Sealinks sẽ mang đến cảm giác thật sự ấm cúng và thoải mái cho gia đình bạn trong suốt kỳ nghỉ với chi phí chưa bao giờ có trong thị trường du lịch Đông Nam Á.



Bạn sẽ choáng ngợp bởi phong cách sang trọng và quý phái, tiện nghi mà chỉ phải chi trả một số tiền cực nhỏ cho ngân sách vừa phải trong kỳ nghỉ của đại gia đình mình.





Chúng tôi cam kết mang lại sự hài lòng về đẳng cấp của Biệt thự Sealinks qua trải nghiệm thực tế của du khách tại vùng đất biển.

Sealinks Villas nằm trong quần thể nghỉ dưỡng SeaLinks City, tọa lạc tại vịnh Mũi Né, gần thành phố biển Phan Thiết thơ mộng ôm trọn miền cát trắng. Sealinks Villas - đẳng cấp 5 sao vượt trội nằm trên độ cao 60m so với mực nước biển, đã hòa cái cát, cái mặn của miền biển cùng với sự sang trọng, quý phái, đẳng cấp tạo nên một cảm giác dễ chịu, thư giãn thật sự khi đến nơi đây.

SeaLinks Villas đưa hướng nhìn bất tận của bạn về phía biển xa mênh mông với màu xanh bạt ngàn của thảm cỏ sân golf và những đồi dương lộng gió.. SeaLinks Villas resort ngự trị gữa vùng đất Nam Trung Bộ như một tuyệt tác của con người và thiên nhiên nơi đây.



Mỗi sáng sớm, đội ngũ đầu bếp của nhà hàng Club House đi chợ cá để chọn mua về hải sản tươi rói vừa được đưa vào bờ. Đó có thể là cân mực tươi lấp lánh hay các loại cá biển theo mùa - những loại cá mới lạ mà bạn chưa từng nghe, chưa từng thấy.



Cứ thế, thực khách được thưởng thức các bữa ăn ngon miệng, dân dã với các món đặc trưng xứ biển như mực tươi nướng muối ớt, bún cá ngừ kho thơm, tôm xào chua ngọt, các loại salad hải sản có trong thực đơn của nhà hàng. Hệ thống nhà hàng sang trọng, nằm giữa khu resort, rất gần với khu biệt thư và hệ thống xe golf đưa rước miễn phí, bạn có thể vừa thưởng thức món ăn vừa đắm mình trong không gian thiên nhiên rì rào tiếng sóng, từng cơn gió từ biển thổi vào mang theo vị mằn mặn của muối biển, thật tuyệt phải không nào!



Ngoài ra, bạn sẽ được giảm giá đặc biệt cho dịch vụ Spa Thư giãn JOJOBA đẳng cấp xứng tầm để tận hưởng một sớm mai thức giấc, vây quanh bạn là tiếng sóng rì rào, tiếng chim hót líu lo, cơn gió mát làm mái tóc tung bay, nhắm nghiền đôi mắt để tận hưởng những cảm giác dễ chịu từ những bài trị liệu, spa đem lại. Các bài spa được chọn lựa để tạo cảm giác thư giãn, hòa mình vào thiên nhiên miền biển khi đến với JOJOBA .



Những phút quây quần ấm cúng từ những bữa ăn tự chế biến với nhà bếp đầy đủ tiện nghi cao cấp, tăng thêm sự yêu thương nồng nàn mà chỉ có những kì nghỉ sang trọng, lãng mạn và riêng tư tại Sealinks Villas mang đến cho gia đình bạn. Biệt thự được trang bị những tiện nghi đẳng cấp 5 sao bậc nhất trong hệ thống nghĩ dưỡng của khu vực sẽ đem đếm cho bạn cảm giác trải nghiệm cuộc sống thượng lưu nhưng cũng không kém sự thân thiết, gần gũi như đang sống trong những không gian thân thuộc hằng ngày của mình.

Hãy liên lạc với chúng tôi ngay hôm nay để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết về mức giá ưu đãi và những dịch vụ giảm giá chưa từng có tại Sealinks nhé.*


*
CHÚNG TÔI ĐÃ TỪNG Ở ĐÂY VÀ CẢM NHẬN ĐƯỢC SỰ TIỆN NGHI CỦA SEALINKS.

Khách hàng liên hệ văn phòng ViVa – Home Vacation Rental, Lầu 2 - 181 Điện Biên Phủ, P.Đa Kao, Q.1, TP. Hồ Chí Minh

Hotline tư vấn
Mr.Vinh - 0974.630.110
Yahoo – Skype: phanvinh12388 
Email: phanvinh@bietthunghiduong.net 
phanquocvinh88@gmail.com 
Web: bietthunghiduong.net
facabook.com/VivaHomeVacationRental*

----------


## phanvinh88

*Noel sắp đến rồi, hãy lựa chọn biệt thự phù hợp cho chuyến nghỉ dưỡng của gia đình nhe các anh chị! Đặc biệt, liên hệ sớm sẽ được giảm giá nhé! ^^*

----------


## phanvinh88

*Cho nửa dịu dàng của thế giới thêm xinh!^^*

----------


## thanhlamresort

*GIỚI THIỆU THANH LÂM RESORT*
[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME~1/Admin/LOCALS~1/Temp/msohtml1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]
Thanh Lâm Resort là đơn vị trực thuộc Công ty CPTMXD Vạn Hưng (Tam Nông – Phú Thọ), tọa lạc trên diện tích hơn 12.000 m2. Đây là một trong những điểm du lịch thú vị, nơi nghỉ dưỡng sinh thái cách trung tâm thành phố Hà Nội 65km. Đến đây quý khách sẽ tránh được sự náo nhiệt ồn ào để tận hưởng bầu không khí trong lành, một không gian yên tĩnh thanh bình cùng những điều tuyệt vời nhất mà thiên nhiên ban tặng cho chúng ta. Khu sinh thái Thanh Lâm – Thanh Thủy được đánh giá là cơ sở nghỉ dưỡng có nhiều dịch vụ hấp dẫn thích hợp cho vui chơi, giải trí và nghỉ dưỡng thuộc tốp đầu của Thanh Thủy.
Đến với Thanh Lâm quí khách được ngâm mình trong những chiếc bồn tắm xinh xắn với nguồn nước khoáng nóng tự nhiên từ trong lòng đất, tắm trong bùn sữa,  hương liệu, tắm thuốc bắc ở phòng riêng hoặc thỏa sức vùng vẫy, bơi lội trong bể bơi công cộng ngoài trời, hay ngồi thư giãn ngâm chân trong máng nước khoáng nóng để tận hưởng những giây phút thư thái, hòa mình vào thiên nhiên khoáng đạt, trong lành…. Các nhân viên trị liệu SPA nhiều kinh nghiệm sẽ hứa hẹn mang lại cho khách hàng những giây phút thư giãn, sảng khoái tăng cường sức khỏe.
[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME~1/Admin/LOCALS~1/Temp/msohtml1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]
     Bên cạnh đó, khu sinh thái Thanh Lâm còn có cả hệ thống sân chơi thể thao như sân bóng, sân tenis phục vụ cho những du khách thích vận động kết hợp nghỉ dưỡng, mang lại cho quí khách luồng sức khỏe dẻo dai, bền bỉ sau mỗi kì nghỉ.
       Nhà hàng tại khu nghỉ dưỡng sẽ mang đến cho quý khách những món ăn ngon, độc đáo bồi dưỡng sức khỏe. Ngoài những món ăn mang đậm phong cách ẩm thực Phương Đông, khu sinh thái Thanh Lâm còn mang đến cho quí khách những món ăn độc đáo mà chỉ ở Thanh Thuỷ mới có như: “Dê núi đá, cá sông Đà, gà tổng Thượng, nhím rừng, ba ba nuôi, gion…”. Trong đó, cá là loại cá chép hoặc cá ngạnh được đánh bắt từ sông Đà. Khi nấu lên, cá có mùi vị đặc trưng: Thơm, ngon, ngọt mà không béo, không gây cho người ăn cảm giác ngấy, chán. Gà tổng Thượng là giống gà được mua từ trên núi thịt thơm và giòn. Tùy theo nhu cầu của khách mà có thể luộc, rang, nướng, quay…
     Rời chén rượu nồng với những món ăn đậm đà khẩu vị. Cuối cùng, quí khách có thể mang lại cho bạn bè, người thân những lời hát du dương, ngọt ngào, sâu lắng tại phòng hát karaoke của Thanh Lâm hoặc ngả mình say giấc trên chiếc giường êm ái, nội thất sang trọng tại phòng ngủ khép kín được Thanh Lâm bố trí trên những nếp nhà sàn nằm sát bên hồ, xung quanh được bao bọc bởi hệ thống cây xanh thoáng mát, trong lành, mang lại cho quí khách những giấc ngủ sảng khoái, tuyệt vời nhất.  

*Thanh Lâm Resort – Nơi nghỉ dưỡng lý tưởng cho gia đình bạn!*

*Mọi thông tin chi tiết xin liên hệ: Thanh Lâm Resort*
*ĐT: 0210. 3689 555- 0210.3689556 – 0210.3689.558*
*Hotline:0969.585.178 (Mr. Đức Tâm)*
*Email: thanhlamresort@gmail.com*

----------


## girlxinh9x

giá tốt quá, đánh dấu cho bác quan tâm

----------


## travel

giảm 500 Đ, í là sao ạh  :Frown: . P/s: bác cho hình lại đi ^_^.

----------


## phanvinh88

> giảm 500 Đ, í là sao ạh . P/s: bác cho hình lại đi ^_^.


Xin lỗi, em ghi nhầm ạ, giảm 500.000đ chứ không phải 500đ. Cám ơn bác đã nhắc nhở ^^

----------


## khamphamientrung

Có nghĩa là  giá *2.350.000 VNĐ/Villa và giảm 500.000 VNĐ.* Vậy là còn 1.850.000 VNĐ hả bạn.

1 Phần nữa ở chỗ phụ kiện ấy, có phải đóng thêm tiền ăn nữa không hay số tiền đó là trọn gói rồi bạn ?

Thấy giá hấp dẫn quá

----------


## phanvinh88

Dạ, 2.350.000đ là giá đã giảm 500.000đ rồi anh ạ (giá công bố là 2.850.000đ).
Giá chưa bao gồm tiền ăn anh ạ, nhưng trong biệt thự đã có sẵn các trang thiết bị tiện nghi cũng như như bếp ga, lò nướng, xoong nồi chén đũa,gia vị phục vụ nấu nướng và tổ chức tiệc ạ ^^

----------


## phanvinh88

*Mùa hè đến rồi, hãy lựa chọn biệt thự phù hợp cho chuyến nghỉ dưỡng của gia đình nhe các anh chị!^^*

----------


## phanvinh88

*Chào mừng ngày Phụ Nữ Việt Nam 20-10! Liên hệ ngay để được ưu đãi nhiều hơn nữa!^^*

----------


## phanvinh88

*Chúc các anh chị năm mới Hạnh Phúc, An Khang, Thịnh Vượng!^^*

----------

